# Alu Rahmen RAW fahren, ohne Klarlack-pulver



## Flink (24. Januar 2012)

edit


----------



## Toolkid (24. Januar 2012)

Bei unbeschichten Alurahmen bildet sich eine Oxidschicht aus und das wars. Die Oxidschicht ist etwas dünner als eine Eloxalschicht, aber genauso dicht (sprich sie schützt das darunterliegende Material vor weiterer Oxidation).

Warum sollte Klarlack schlechter halten, als der bisherige Lack? Zu hohe Temperatur beim Pulvern . Was soll da passieren? Geht da eine Schweißnaht auf oder was? Beim Tempern nach dem Schweißen wird das Material auch gut erhitzt und das hat ganz im Gegenteil sogar Vorteile für den Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flink (24. Januar 2012)

edit


----------



## othu (24. Januar 2012)

Ich habe vor kurzem einen Giant ReignX Rahmen entlackt:





und lasse den einfach RAW und hoffe der dunkelt noch etwas nach.
Wer sich Sorgen wegen Streusalz etc macht kann den Rahmen im Winter gelegentlich mit Silikonöl einsprühen und abreiben.

Pulvern ist problemlos möglich, habe ich auch schon mit mehreren Rahmen gemacht! Die Temperaturen reichen nicht aus um das Alugefüge dauerhaft zu ändern! Man kann auch klar über raw pulvern! Oder farblos eloxieren...

Einen Tipp möchte ich dir aber geben: Such dir eine Firma die dir den Rahmen chemisch entlackt (einige Lackierereien können das, Felgenaufbereiter, Pulverbeschichter, etc.Kostet auch nicht die Welt, mit 40-50Euro solltest du locker auskommen). Wenn du das zu Hause in Eigenarbeit machst ist das ein tierischer Aufwand!
Die Abbeizer die du heute im Baumarkt kaufen kannst taugen alle nicht bei eingebrannten Lacken (bei Pulverbeschichtungen funktionieren sie ganz gut), und alles was funktioniert ist aus Umweltschutzgründen für den Endverbraucher nicht erhältlich...

Grüße 
Otto


----------



## Toolkid (24. Januar 2012)

Nochmal bezüglich der Pulverbeschichtung: Die Pulverschicht wird bei 120..230°C für ca 30min gebacken und so zu einer festen Lackschicht vernetzt.
Das kann Alu locker ab, wie man z. B. an einer Espressokanne sieht. Das ist ein Druckbehälter und auf der Herdplatte/Gasherd/Lagerfeuer wird die sicher höheren Temperaturen ausgesetzt.


----------



## manurie (24. Januar 2012)

Ich finde RAW eigentlich total bescheiden, da musste immer wachsen oder ölen. Ja Alu gammelt ungeschützt schneller wie man denkt. Schuld daran ist die elektrochemische Korrosion, hervorgerufen durch Metalle und Salze, die dann einen chemischen Prozess herbeiführen.

Ich persönlich würde Alu eloxieren lassen, ist mein Favorit.


----------



## &#9562;>Seb© (31. Januar 2012)

hallo

kÃ¶nnt ihr mir irgendwelche firmen empfehlen die mir meinen Demo Rahmen von 2011 eloxieren?
habe 2 in meiner umgebung gefragt die meinten aber es sei zu gefÃ¤hrlich weil sie nicht wussten welche legierung verwendet ird bei dem Rahmen.

Gibt es wirklich Risiken wenn ich diesen Rahmen eloxieren lasse? Finde auch keine infos zu diesem "M5 Aluminium"...


----------



## othu (31. Januar 2012)

http://www.easyelox.de/ist gut aber nicht günstig.

Ansonsten habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man zwar relativ leicht einen Eloxierbetrieb findet, die aber nur chemisch entlackte und gestrahlte Rahmen annehmen.


----------



## is_egal (31. Januar 2012)

@manurie stimmt voll und ganz was du sagst zudem kommt aber noch das die natürliche oxidschicht hygroskopisch ist uns somit wasser extrem gut hält
das wird früher oder später schön fleckig
ich würd ne pulvern lassen. da es sein kann das die schweißnähte beim eloxieren dunkel werden abgesehen davon trägt eloxal auf und da könnten deine lager nicht mehr passen.


----------



## othu (31. Januar 2012)

is_egal schrieb:


> das wird früher oder später schön fleckig



Das soll ja gerade!


----------



## *Hobbes* (31. Januar 2012)

Servus,

das mit dem Eloxal stimmt meines Wissens so nicht ganz. Es ist vielmehr so das die obersten paar µm des Materials verändert werden in dem sich dort eine Oxidschicht ausbildet. Das sollte kein Problem mit den Lagerpassungen geben. 
Ich denke nicht, dass irgendein Radhersteller die Lagersitze aufs µm genau fertigt.

Gruß
*hobbs*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (31. Januar 2012)

zumal die beim vorherigen Abbeizen verloren gehen...


----------



## is_egal (31. Januar 2012)

Bohrungen auf passung zu bringen ist doch der sinn und zweck eines lagersitzes.
im endeffekt muss ers selber wissen mir wärs zu "heiß" son demo Rahmen hat ziemlich viele Passungen das sind ja immerhin 20µm die sone passung kleiner wird

*Einige allgemeine Hinweise zum Eloxieren:*

-Aluminiumgussteile eignen sich (aufgrund eines hohen Silizium Anteils), im Gegensatz zu gefrästen/gedrehten und gepressten Werkstücken, schlechter für das *Eloxieren*. -Unterschiedliche Legierungen (z. B. an den Schweißnähten) können beim *Anodisieren*  zu Farbabweichungen führen.-Von Eloxalvorgang zu Eloxalvorgang kommt es zu geringfügigen Farbabweichungen. D.h. ein Farbton ist nicht zu 100% reproduzierbar.-Vorkorrosionen sind meist erst nach dem Entfetten und Desoxidieren bzw. dem Beizen s ichtbar.-Da die Eloxalschicht leicht rissig wird, müssen Umformungen vor dem Anodisieren erfolgen.-Hitzeeinwirkung (z. B. durch Warmbiegen oder Schweißen) verändert das Material- gefüge. Dies kann anschließend beim *Eloxieren* sichtbar werden und zu optischen Mängeln führen.-Rahmen aus Hohlkammerprofilen müssen oben und unten ausreichend große Öffnungen (zum Ein-/Ablaufen der Flüssigkeit) aufweisen oder dicht verschweißt sein.-An scharfen Kanten bildet sich keine geschlossene Eloxalschicht. Daher sind möglichst große Radien vorteilhaft.-Vor dem erneuten *Anodisieren* wird die vorhandene Eloxalschicht durch Beizen  entfernt. Dies führt zu einem geringen Materialabtrag und die Oberfläche wirkt an- schlíeßend etwas stumpfer.-Eloxierte Gusswerkstoffe wirken meist nicht dekorativ.


----------



## topsecretboy (1. Februar 2012)

... schweißtropfen fressen nette kleine löcher in die oberfläche des alu RAW


----------



## marcusbalken (1. Februar 2012)

hier mal ein bike,was entlackt ist.


----------



## JensDr. (1. Februar 2012)

Mal kurz zu dem Thema Aluminium und bei meiner Espressokanne auf dem Herd ist doch auch nix passiert...

In der Regel wird das Material 6061 T6 oder 7005 T6 oder so irgend etwas. Das T6 steht hierfür für die Wärmebehandlung. 
Das Material wird zuerst bei ca. 500°C bis zu mehreren Tage Lösungsgeglüht. Temperatur und Zeit sind hier immer Werkstoffabhängig. Die Temperatur wird jetzt so lange gehalten bis der größte Teil der Ausscheidungen abgebaut ist. Dann wird auf Raumtemperatur abgeschreckt. Es liegt jetzt ein homogener Werkstoff mit einer sehr geringen Festigkeit vor. In der Regel werden in diesem Zustand die Rohre verformt oder so hydroforming Zeugs gemacht. Um die Festigkeit zu steigern wird warm ausgelagert bei einer Temp. von etwa 120-170°C und ca. 4-48h. Auch wieder Werkstoff abhängig. Beim Auslagern wird die Diffusion der Ausscheidungen wieder angeregt bis die gewünschte Festigkeit erreicht wird. Die Festigkeit hat hierbei ein Maximum und geht nach überschreiten der werkstoffabhängigen Parameter wieder nach unten. 
Somit sollte der Rahmen nicht willkürlich gepulvert werden. Fahrradrahmen werden kalt gepulvert bei ca. 100°C, meine ich mal!

Zu dem Thema Oberflächenbehandeln ja oder nein.
Ich fahre meinen Rahmen Raw-poliert und bis jetzt ist noch nix auffälliges zu sehen. Zur Optimierung der Oxidschicht hab ich den Rahmen mit etwas heißem Wasser und einer schwachen Säure in meiner Dusche behandelt. 
Und den Schweiß und das Salz von den Straßen im Winter sollte man sowieso immer abwischen, aber das Rad wird doch eh nach jeder ausfahrt geputzt...


----------



## othu (2. Februar 2012)

Was hier schon wieder für ein Gewese gemacht wird... 
Löcher durch Schweiß, Rad nach jeder Ausfahrt putzen, Lagertod durch eloxieren....

Es gibt genug Hersteller die ihre Räder in raw anbieten, daneben Edelschmieden wie Liteville und Nicolai, ja sogar welche die sich damit den sehr, sehr harten us-amerikanischen Produkthaftungsgesetzen ausliefern... scheint vielleicht doch alles nicht soooo ein großes Hexenwerk zu sein...

Das mit dem kochenden Wasser ist eine gute Idee (ob heißes Wasser aus dem Hahn reicht hab ich so meine Zweifel), werde ich auch mal versuchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## is_egal (2. Februar 2012)

was soll das mit dem heißen wasser bringen? 
ich dachte das sogenannte sealing macht man nur bei eloxierten teilen und selbst da bringt es erst ab ner stunde was.
ich bin mal gespannt für was er sich entscheidet
am interessantesten würde ich die eloxierung empfinden da wir ja gleich das ergebnis sehen könnten


----------



## othu (2. Februar 2012)

Siehe hier: 

Böhmitschicht aus "Anwendungstechnologie Aluminium"


----------



## is_egal (3. Februar 2012)

klingt gut


----------



## stadtguerillero (4. Februar 2012)

hallo!

chromatiert

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=224147&stc=1&d=1328359178


----------



## BNE_2011 (4. Februar 2012)

Sieht ja übel aus.


----------



## zx150 (24. Juni 2018)

Hab meinen post mal in den RAW bikes Thread verschoben....


----------

